# Could not find an editor for h (.) files



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

I get this message every time I try to make a html signature in Outlook 2003. Is there any fix for this? I am running Windows Vista.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I'd say go back to XP, but I've heard that's impossible.

Actually, have you checked your settings in Outlook? You may have html disabled. (Since I use XP I can't be specific.)


----------



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

gistek said:


> I'd say go back to XP, but I've heard that's impossible.
> 
> Actually, have you checked your settings in Outlook? You may have html disabled. (Since I use XP I can't be specific.)


:wave:
I have word as my html editor just so I can get this Outlook thingy to work and it still won't work for me. Going back to XP is kinda difficult unless I want to lose all my files and settings. Sooner or later MS will fix Vista, I hope. We had similar problems with XP when it first came out. 

Thanks a lot for replying to my post, i truly appreciate it.


----------



## Coordinator (Dec 5, 2009)

HTML suggestion fixed it. Thanks!


----------

